# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  How can I graduate high school without...

## rapidfox1

Attending graduation ceremony?

So, I'm a social outcast. People tend to ignore me. But that's okay. I'm trying to adapt to life of supreme isolation. Since people can hurt me.

Unfortunately, I have to attend graduation ceremony. Weak. I'm going to have to go up on stage and get my diploma. I fear that people will won't clap for me. Only a few people will. They will wonder who I am or hate me. When I was in cross country, during a pep rally, people didn't clap for me. Sheesh, that was mean of them. Why can't people love other people? Why can't we support one another.

Anyways, there people who want to attend, my family, relatives, a friend from Northern Ontario. But I fear that they will pity me if the crowd doesn't cheer for me like other people. They may think I'm a loser.

Dang it. People should have the option of being able to just get their diplomas without going to a ceremony.

I may be hated like Chris Hedges when he gave a speech denouncing the Iraq War at a College ceremony; War supporting Pro-American sheeple booed and jeered him.

I'll post this thread on SAS as well.

I need answers.

----------


## Otherside

You probably can. I'm guessing you'd have to talk to your school to know for sure, but I'm sure there's another way you can get your diploma.

(I could tell you you'll regret it if you want, but my guess is you're just looking for facts, plain and simple. Like I said, talk to the people at school about it.)

----------


## Koalafan

At my school atleast they didnt care if you attended the ceremony or not, but I would definitely talk to your school about this.

----------


## L

Why do you care if people clap? If you have accepted that these people don't like you and don't accept you for you would you want them clapping for you. I wouldn't.

----------


## meeps

^yeah, it's just reading name after name quickly, everyone's just on autopilot clapping mode. You should ask if you're required to go to the ceremony. Mine wasn't, but I kinda had to because family.

----------


## compulsive

> Attending graduation ceremony?
> 
> So, I'm a social outcast. People tend to ignore me. But that's okay. I'm trying to adapt to life of supreme isolation. Since people can hurt me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to attend graduation ceremony. Weak. I'm going to have to go up on stage and get my diploma. I fear that people will won't clap for me. Only a few people will. They will wonder who I am or hate me. When I was in cross country, during a pep rally, people didn't clap for me. Sheesh, that was mean of them. Why can't people love other people? Why can't we support one another.
> 
> Anyways, there people who want to attend, my family, relatives, a friend from Northern Ontario. But I fear that they will pity me if the crowd doesn't cheer for me like other people. They may think I'm a loser.
> 
> Dang it. People should have the option of being able to just get their diplomas without going to a ceremony.
> ...



Everyone gets claps. Just a few people get really loud applauses..

 No one really cares enough. Everyone just clap clap clap thinking "Why is this ceremony 3 hours!!?"

----------


## Total Eclipse

I never attended mine and I was the valedictorian!! I don't think you HAVE to attend, although... I really encourage you to go. I have regrets on not attending, although. =/  Really, things will be fine.

----------

